# Newark (DE) Bike Swap March 17



## sinker (Sep 4, 2009)

The 2nd Annual Newark Bike Swap is just around the corner! Join us on Saturday March 17th from 10am-2pm at the Aetna Fire Hall - 410 Ogletown Road, Newark, DE - for great deals on new and used bikes, components, clothing, accessories and more. Admission = $5.


Interested in selling your bikes and/or gear at the swap? We still have a few tables left. So download the registration form at Delaware Trail Spinners Home and mail it in with your check to reserve your table. Small vendor space = $20. Large vendor space = $30.


See you on the 17th!


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Is this bigger than westminster MD for example???


----------



## sinker (Sep 4, 2009)

ultraman6970 said:


> Is this bigger than westminster MD for example???


Last year we had about 50 vendors.


----------

